# OPT - Opthea Limited



## Sean K (19 January 2007)

Circadian provides management and funding for the development and commercialisation of Australian biomedical research. It has major holdings in Optiscan, Metabolic Pharmaceuticals, and Antisence amongst others. It also maintains an active research and development program.

For those interested in getting into a biotech, this offers a potentially lower risk (multi project) entry.  

Has come off recent lows and been generally heading up for the past few months, forming a giant cup. Looks set to reach $2.00 - the next level of resistance. 

With biotech becomming more the flavour of the month recently, might see more attention on this.

Will add in some more detail on their investments soon.

www.circadian.com.au

(not holding)

(I did have Optiscan a while ago)


----------



## tdonovan (16 August 2011)

*Circadian Technologies presents at Three Tickers Twenty Minutes*

Buchan Consulting is pleased to invite you to our next 'Three Tickers, Twenty Minutes' event on Wednesday 31st August. 

The Australian Healthcare sector continues to mature and yield exciting opportunities for investors. Meet and hear from three biotechnology companies with strong prospects for growth and opportunity in 2011/2012. The event includes special commentary from leading healthcare analysts and presentations from: 

- Cogstate (ASX.CGS)
- Circadian Technologies (ASX.CIR) and
- Allied Healthcare (ASX.AHZ)

To register to attend please email tdonovan@bcg.com.au 

Rialto South Tower
Level 25, 525 Collins Street
Melbourne VIC 3000

Time: 5pm - 7pm. 
Date: Wednesday 31st August

3 x 20 minute presentations commence at 5pm. 
Drinks and appetisers served following the presentations.


----------



## System (14 December 2015)

On December 14th, 2015, Circadian Technologies Limited (CIR) changed its name and ASX code to Opthea Limited (OPT).


----------



## Trav. (24 July 2019)

I like the look of the chart and the latest movement appears to be driven by the following announcement, which I have got no idea what they are talking about 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190722/pdf/446s1tyb6zzv70.pdf






Closed above $0.85 signalling a BO, there doesnt appear to be huge volume on this stock which flags some liquidity concerns for me but one to watch. It has also previously broken $1 in 2017 so that will be the next resistance and tartget ( $.98 to $1 )


----------



## Trav. (24 July 2019)

I was a little late to the party today as PRU position closed this morning which freed up some $$$

in today @ 0.89


----------



## Trav. (7 August 2019)

Well not often I have a win but I am very happy today. 

Closed my position this morning at open @ $2.20 (146% gain) after resumption of trading halt.


----------



## greggles (7 August 2019)

OPT up a whopping 132.4% to $2.01 today after it announced good news concerning its OPT-302 Combination Therapy.


> *Melbourne, Australia; 7 August 2019* – Opthea Limited (ASX:OPT), a developer of novel biologic therapies for the treatment of eye diseases, today announced positive Phase 2b results demonstrating that OPT-302 combination therapy met the primary endpoint of superiority in mean visual acuity gain at 24 weeks compared to Lucentis® monotherapy in treatment-naïve patients with wet age-related macular degeneration (AMD).
> 
> The Phase 2b, randomized, double-masked, sham-controlled clinical trial recruited 366 wet AMD patients who were allocated to two intravitreal doses of OPT-302 (0.5 mg and 2.0 mg),administered monthly in combination with 0.5 mg Lucentis®over 24 weeks, versus a control group that received standard of care 0.5 mg Lucentis administered monthly.
> 
> Patients administered 2.0 mgOPT-302combination therapy gained a mean of 14.2 letters of vision from baseline on the Early Treatment of Diabetic Retinopathy Study (ETDRS) standardized eye chart at 24 weeks, compared to 10.8 letters in the control group, a statistically significant benefit of 3.4 letters (p=0.0107)(Figure 1 attached). The 0.5 mg OPT-302 low dose group had a similar outcome to the control group (+9.4 letters). Compared to Lucentis monotherapy, OPT-302(2.0 mg) combination treatment showed improvements across multiple secondary endpoints, including a higher proportion of patients with stable vision (defined as ≤ 15 letter loss from baseline),and those gaining ≥10and ≥15 letters of visual acuity.




I haven't been following OPT but couldn't help but notice today's huge share price increase. This must have been the announcement holders were waiting for.

Nice to see someone here profited from today's announcement.


----------



## Trav. (9 August 2019)

I took my profit and was happy with it. 

I told myself don't look at the SP any more....be happy

Well that didn't last long. Just checked OPT now and it closed at $2.91  oh well good luck to them


----------



## greggles (2 September 2019)

Trav. said:


> Closed my position this morning at open @ $2.20 (146% gain) after resumption of trading halt.




It's hit a high of $4.15 today. An incredible performance in the last month.

The last few weeks has seen five Change in Substantial Shareholding notices and one Becoming a Substantial Holder notice. A number of funds are taking big bets on OPT and they have done very well so far.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 December 2019)

Saw this picked as a yearly competition entry.
Looks very promising but phase 3 isn't till 2021 on my reading.
This will keep price from rising too much next year in my view.

From the old circadian technology company, smart guys so definitely on my watch list.


----------



## bigdog (28 May 2020)

My tip for June competition

OPT - Opthea is a developer of novel biologic therapies for the treatment of eye diseases. The key attraction to the company for me is the OPT-302 combination therapy. Last year Opthea delivered very strong Phase 2b study results. If its Phase 3 trial proves just as successful, then the future could be very bright for the company. The current standard of care treatments for wet age-related macular degeneration and diabetic macular edema had sales of over US$3.7 billion and US$6.2 billion in 2018. Another positive is that Opthea has a very strong balance sheet and appears well-funded to see OPT-302 through its trials.


----------

